# Graham Norton



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

News has just come in that Graham Norton and his partner have been involved in a serious accident. It appears they had visited a large funfare at a seaside resort when Mr Norton decided to ride a huge ferris wheel on his own as his partner was frightened and preferred to stand and watch. All went well for a couple of rotations when there was a sudden sound of rending metal and the wheel fell to the ground in a shower of dust and broken metal.

Mr Norton's partner, fearing the worst ran to the wreckage and started frantically digging with his hands, eventually he exposed the ashen face of Mr Norton at which he asked him, "Graham, Graham, are you terribly hurt?"
Mr Norton is said to have replied, "Of course I am you bitch, I went round three times and you never waved once! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: 

if it were only true.
i cannot stand the mans voice.

dave p


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Snap !!!


it really irritates me too


----------

